# March 13' Official COTM Vote Thread



## mrbrian125 (Nov 22, 2011)

*BLK CRUZE
Brian Mitchell
Modesto California
2012 1.4t eco
eco model, xm,onstar,
Stereo upgrades!! chrome door handles, ksports coilovers, LED foglights, suede headliner and all upper plastics, Repainted interior plastics, remanufactured aftermarket radio bezel, custom radar/amp info display, modified door panels, vinyl stripes, lighting
Future plans: engine upgrades
Other info: 
Current world champion Usaci extreme Sound Quality
2012 Iasca world points champion expert solo division sound quality
2012 Iasca world points champion expert solo division install
2012 MECA Master division 2nd place sound quality MECA finals (lost by 1/4 point to Mark Eldridge)
2013 Spring break nationals "SBN" 1st place expert solo sound quality
2013 SBN 1st place master class MECA
2013 SBN 1st place extreme install MECA
2013 SBN 1st place RTA
2013 SBN SQL sound quality league Best of show
2013 CES display/demo car Arc Audio Las Vegas 
2012 Sema Display/demo car
2012 Sema Chevy Cruze Parade prop car (was supposed to head the parade but instead they used it at podium)
2013 Sacramento Autorama 1st place Iasca expert solo division sound Quality
2013 Sacramento Autorama 1st place Iasca expert solo install
2013 Sacramento Autorama 1st Place master division meca Sound Quality 
2013 Sacramento Autorama 1st place extreme install meca
2013 Sacramento Autorama Best of Show Meca and Iasca
This is just a small portion of what this car has done.




























































*


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

*March 2013 COTM submission Patman's Cruze Part Deux*

*Cruze Part Deux (My second Cruze, first Cruze 2011 LS)
Name: Pat Theiring
Location: Cincinnati, Ohio
Car Info: 2012 Chevy Cruze Eco: 
Stock Options: XM, Onstar, Full power (Seats, Mirrors, Cruise Control) Husky floor liners
Modifications: No real time for any mods yet. Just got the car 2 weeks ago
Future plans: Possibly tint, Shark fin and CAI already love the wheels 
Other info: I am submitting this Cruze because it is so different than my first Cruze and makes me even happier to be Cruze owner! Driving is night and Day to my previous LS

More pictures to come:

*


----------



## corrykid (Jul 29, 2012)

My baby <3

Name: Midnight

Location: Seattle, Washington

Car Info: 2012 Chevy Cruze 2LT 6MT

Stock Options: XM, Onstar, Full power (Seats, Mirrors, Cruise Control) Sunroof, Backup Sensors, Black Leather, heated seats, Pioneer Sound

Modifications: Powder coated gunmetal grey emblems, Carbon fiber rear deck chrome, carbon fiber side window chrome, powder coated gunmetal gray rims, h&r performance lowering springs, premium trifecta tuned, k&n typhoon short ram intake, 12 fi audio sub 1500 watt rms custom built amp on 1ohm, 2 leads of 4ga wiring, second 20 amp hour battery, led underglow in front seats and trunk. 10% tint all the way around

Future plans: Xxr deep dish 19s, coilovers, larger turbo, front mount intercooler, down pipe and mid pipe, poerted and polished intake and exaust manifolds, new pistons. Full exhaust. 
Other info: work in progress!


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

*Kingsal's Cruze*

2012 Chevy Cruze RS 1.4l Turbo

Fully loaded, Black on Black, Full Leather, Premium everything

*Current Mods*: ZZP Downpipe, ZZP Highflow Cat, Borla Catback, 2012 Camaro Tip, K&N SRI, Trifecta 42# Injector ECP Tuned, Bosch 42# Premium Injectors, ZZP FMIC, YAKIMA Utility Rack, KSPORT Coilovers, MSR Wheels, 19mm Spacers, Falken F250 Performance Tires, AC Delco Racing Plugs, 6000k HIDs, Blacked out all chrome, smoked taillights, 35% Tint all the way around

*Future Mods*: BNR's soon to come Water Meth Kit and Turbo Upgrade!



























































































Thanks for looking


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Terry's COTM Submission

Name: Terry Collins
Location: Pittsburgh, PA
Car Info: 2011 Chevy Cruze Eco M6

Modifications

Exterior:
Plasti Dipped bumper eye lines,lower facia, and racing stripes on the hood and trunk lid.

Sonic Turbo badge on lower trunk lid.

20% tint on backglass and rear doors
35% tint on front doors
5% strip on front strip 

LEDs in reverse lights, license plate housing

Carbon fiber wrap on chrome window weather strips, front and back bow ties, and rear chrome strip on trunk.

Interior:
Over 50 CLD tiles applied to doors, roof, trunk lid and hood
LEDs in glove box map lights, and dome light.
Installed Boost/vac gauge.
Plasti dipped Pillars and center dash.


Electronics:
Installed PAc
Image Dynamics CTX6.5cs componet set in front doors and pillars 
6 1/2" Subs in rear doors
door speakers powered by kicker 350.4zx
Baffles made by Andrei for all doors
Image Dynamics IDMAX 10"
1cuft box with 2.25" triple layer baffle, 45 degree chamber, 3/4" bracing and mineral wool.(built by Andrei)
Powered by Hyfonics Brutus 1200.1D
High Quality power cables
14 gauge speaker wire to doors
12 gauge to the IDMAX
Big Three Kit

Performance:

K&N SRI
Trifecta Tune

Other Info:
2012 March COTM Winner


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

*








Its time to see who you think deserves the title COTM for March!
This Poll will start 22nd of March and will end on 31st of March @11:59pm
The winner will recieve a $25 off code for the Bad News Racing website.
To View Official User Submissions, click the member's name. 
Be sure to checkout each members' ride before voting!




*​


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Voted!


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Voted


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

Tough choice, really good submissions this month!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Voted

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## LS1LOL (Feb 24, 2013)

Kingsal;180480[B said:


> ][/B]


I dig. Let's discuss the wheels lol, I kinda want to buy some now.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Voted. Lets get more votes in.


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

Voted!! Was tough this month! Great job with your cars to those you entered...

Hope to enter my car either in April or May's COTM...


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Voted!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks man


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Votes in.


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

LS1LOL said:


> I dig. Let's discuss the wheels lol, I kinda want to buy some now.


I bought a set at the start of the month. Waiting for the weather to stop sucking balls so I can put them on. His car makes me want to even more so.


----------



## snowvette (Oct 9, 2012)

votes are in


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

voted for the car that sports one of my fav colors.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Voted!


----------



## Savyy (Mar 28, 2013)

All looking good! :goodjob:


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Action Hank said:


> Tough choice, really good submissions this month!


Dido !


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

My vote is in!!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Be cool stay cozy ...keep cruzen.....best wishes to all of this months contestants and have a Guinness,


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Voted! Great submissions this month.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Last day to vote! Get your vote in if you haven't already.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Let's bring this up I'm case you missed it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Bump.


----------

